# Salamander Eyes



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

So I am trying to decide if salamanders should have red eyes or yellow eyes. I have looked on the internet and have found most salamanders have yellow eyes (including vulkan hestan on the gw website) but in the codex it shows a picture of a salamander with red eyes and says they do. So what is

And also what way looks kooler in your opinion


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Im sure theres a degree of variability, red, yellow, heck maybe even orange!

I think both are pretty good, prolly go for yellow myself.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

you want contrast with eyes, so any colour that contrasts against green will work. i guess thats why yelllow works so well.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Is it for their actual eyes or the eyes of their helmets? I think that's where the difference lies fluff wise. The eyes in their helmets I think are yellow, the eyes in their heads are red.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

The Sallies' IA, I believe, says that the high background radiation of Nocturne interacts with the Melanochrome gland, causing the Astartes to have coal-black skin and glowing red eyes. If you want to go by this, then red eyes will be the way to go. However, I imagine that each Astartes will be affected differently- some might have red eyes whilst some have red/orange, red/yellow or even a blazing, full-on yellow. You've got a lot of room to manouver here, so maybe you can do it on a case-by-case basis, the eye colour depending on what colour accessories (purity seals, parchment, skull etc) the model has or how dark/light you paint the green armour.

GFP


----------

